# repairing exterior foundation wall



## KMC (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello,
I have a foundation wall on the shaded part of the house that I need to repair/ patch some of the concrete. It seems to be worse near the windows. Any tips on how to repair it would be very appreciated.
KMC


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 6, 2008)

Welcome KMC:
It really depends on what the foundation is made of, concrete, brick, or concrete blocks.
Windows are a smooth area on a brick house which drops more water on the lower bricks at that location. I hope yours is not brick because the only way to repair that is to take bricks out and replace them; one by one.
If you could include a picture of the damage we could give you a more specific answer.
Glenn


----------



## CyFree (Jun 27, 2008)

Is there a crack on the foundation wall? It is really hard to make recommendation with so little info or some pictures.


----------

